# How "slouchy" can I get?



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm kind of doing an experiment to show that, at the end of the day, all pax care about is tight navigation.

On weekdays I have to wear reasonable office attire. But on weekends I can wear whatever I want.

Lately I've been wearing old jeans with worn out pockets. Also I like my hunting camo baseball cap which I wear when I'm smoking meats. It smells like smoke all week long, lol.

So far I haven't noticed any ratings dip due to bring "slouchy".

The next experiment would be to see how dirty I can leave the exterior of my car. Very easy now since road salt is applied regularly.

Pretty sure a dirty interior would result in bad ratings.


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

I really don’t think it matters. As long as you don’t look like a complete slob you’ll be fine. Keeping the salt out of the car is going to be a losing battle and most pax understand that.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'm kind of doing an experiment to show that, at the end of the day, all pax care about is tight navigation.
> 
> On weekdays I have to wear reasonable office attire. But on weekends I can wear whatever I want.
> 
> ...


The old jeans and cap are excellent choices. Now if you really wanna' kick it up a notch, pull the entire look together with a white wife-beater, complete with mustard stains. &#128077;


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I don't see any correlation between ratings, my outfit and/my car being cleaned. I also don't think it makes a difference for tips.

The day after it snowed, Thurs, my car was looking quite yucky on the outside. So yesterday, I went through the car wash. However, Thurs I had more tips, despite around the same number of rides. And my rating stayed the same.

Pax care if you treat them with kindness and respect, your car inside is reasonably clean and you don't drive like a maniac.

Don't focus on the trivial things. And ratings don't matter!!!!

Edited for this....

What's odd is all these tips came in at same time today....hmmmm. But they're from some of my rides yesterday. I haven't vacuumed my car in wks, and I looked just like you saw me, just a ponytail, jeans and a coat,

My tips come because of my personality. &#128523;


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I don't see any correlation between ratings, my outfit and/my car being cleaned. I also don't think it makes a difference for tips.
> 
> The day after it snowed, Thurs, my car was looking quite yucky on the outside. So yesterday, I went through the car wash. However, Thurs I had more tips, despite around the same number of rides. And my rating stayed the same.
> 
> ...


That's a lot of tips comrade.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Sconnie said:


> That's a lot of tips comrade.


I had more, that were given yesterday for yesterday. I only put it to emphasize what matters is being yourself.

I'm not the "hot girl", I don't flaunt myself or flirt. I don't wear makeup or dress up. But I hear from many pax how easy I am to talk to and am nice.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Invisible said:


> I don't see any correlation between ratings, my outfit and/my car being cleaned. I also don't think it makes a difference for tips.
> 
> The day after it snowed, Thurs, my car was looking quite yucky on the outside. So yesterday, I went through the car wash. However, Thurs I had more tips, despite around the same number of rides. And my rating stayed the same.
> 
> ...


You're also friendly and good looking 



Invisible said:


> I had more, that were given yesterday for yesterday. I only put it to emphasize what matters is being yourself.
> 
> I'm not the "hot girl", I don't flaunt myself or flirt. I don't wear makeup or dress up. But I hear from many pax how easy I am to talk to and am nice.


You're the girl next door whom they want to get to know better!


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'm kind of doing an experiment to show that, at the end of the day, all pax care about is tight navigation.
> 
> On weekdays I have to wear reasonable office attire. But on weekends I can wear whatever I want.
> 
> ...


I drive in my swim trunks and tee shirt, still have a 4.91 rating, also grown a full beard, still 4.91, I am so disappointed in people.


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I had more, that were given yesterday for yesterday. I only put it to emphasize what matters is being yourself.
> 
> I'm not the "hot girl", I don't flaunt myself or flirt. I don't wear makeup or dress up. But I hear from many pax how easy I am to talk to and am nice.


Some days I get a lot of tips also. When I went offline to use the gas station facilities this morning I got a notification. I opened it excitedly to see how much I got tipped. It was another damn "how satisfied are with Uber" survey. &#128532;


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

I sport hoodies, jeans, long hair(for me that’s very long) with beenies. 

Pax care about safety first. Then I would say the routing of the trip, then the friendliness and respect you get sometimes outta it is very equal. Specially when you helped someone. 👍

Made a 100$ cash tip one time. I didn’t even help them in reality. It was the norm drunk couple going home 15 mins away.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

As far as I can tell, my dress and exterior car cleanliness don’t directly affect ratings and tips. I dress up in a blazer frequently and those days go the same as days when I dress in a t-shirt. However these factors have an indirect positive effect on me, which puts me in a better mood, likely benefitting tips.

This week I have been cleaning up on tips, roughly 40% better than average, and 20/29 Uber tippers 5/9 Lyft tippers.

Two changes: a new conversation topic on 3/4 of rides (proprietary and not brought up for tips – maybe when I’m retired from UberX I’ll reveal it, if it actually worked), and a really positive mood. In the past month I’ve had maybe one or two 4’s, and the only thing that is gradually changing is that my mood is imperviously positive most of the time, and I am getting better at reading people. I may be more selective with rides now, but not drastically so. Some people I am calm and professional with, others I am candid and enthusiastic with. I only have to fake it with people who are obviously mentally unstable or somewhat rude.

In my view, 80% of rider happiness for most riders is logistics, respect, a modicum of professionalism, and friendliness. Other factors like car, amenities, attractiveness, dress, are either too hard to control or are not enough of a difference to bother trying to change, especially at budget rates. The only sub-5 ratings I get are people who can’t be pleased or people who don’t get how the stupid rating system works.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

When I first began driving a chariot for Uber I dressed decently, now with the 💩 pax’s and slave rates I dress with as little as possible, Uber turned me into a derelict, so I dress accordingly.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> As far as I can tell, my dress and exterior car cleanliness don't directly affect ratings and tips. I dress up in a blazer frequently and those days go the same as days when I dress in a t-shirt. However these factors have an indirect positive effect on me, which puts me in a better mood, likely benefitting tips.
> 
> This week I have been cleaning up on tips, roughly 40% better than average, and 20/29 Uber tippers 5/9 Lyft tippers.
> 
> ...


About the tips thing, not the ratings. I hear you man, in that being really positive gets you more tips. The problem I have is once I start getting really enthusiastic I can't stop babbling and then that actually backfires. So it's better for me to just be polite and not say much unless the person is really into the conversation.

It seems to me that the tips I get are either from people who are very kind and would tip the driver regardless of who it is, or people I really connect with in some way. I've been lectured in the past about connecting with people but the fact of the matter is if they don't want to talk there's no way I can connect with them. As much as I'd like to say I wish I were a hot chick, I'm glad I'm a male for other reasons.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

You're attire doesnt really matter and smoked meat smell 🥴 yummy!

But you should keep the interior of the car looking great. I do judge what's on the inside 😁. Exterior not so much.

I have to admit if the driver is nice despite being a slob then I wont down rate. But dont be that driver 🤷‍♀️.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Never slouch, head up shoulders back only way to go.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> You're also friendly and good looking
> 
> 
> You're the girl next door whom they want to get to know better!


Thanks. I've heard I'm the GND a lot. Tips aren't about looks. It's about luck, attitude and personality.

There was a quote I heard years ago saying something like, people won't remember what you said or what you did, bit they'll remember how to made them feel.

And, your ratings are higher than mine.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

There seems to be a middle ground on cleanliness and dress with tips. When my car is too clean and I’m too freshly dressed, the pax seem to think I’m very successful at this. I find that my tips take a dip when I’m too clean.

If there is a little bit of dust on the car and I have some stubble from not shaving , the tips appear to increase . 🤷🏻‍♂️ Maybe they think I may be living in my car? 

I still keep the car ozium’d and the mats banged out. Windows I’ve let get go a bit more. Too clean of windows, they get that forced tip feeling. The pax seem to like the real guy vibe other than the total professional vibe. It’s weird. I’m still finding a balance.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

L DaVinci said:


> I drive in my swim trunks and tee shirt, still have a 4.91 rating, also grown a full beard, still 4.91, I am so disappointed in people.


Have you noticed s difference to wearing swim trunks vs a speedo? &#128512;


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Thanks. I've heard I'm the GND a lot. Tips aren't about looks. It's about luck, attitude and personality.
> 
> There was a quote I heard years ago saying something like, people won't remember what you said or what you did, bit they'll remember how to made them feel.
> 
> And, your ratings are higher than mine.


GND types can be hotter than supermodels. Why? Because GND types are within reach / feasible for an average guy, so the interaction is exciting. An average guy has no chance with a supermodel.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Have you noticed s difference to wearing swim trunks vs a speedo? &#128512;


 Whats up when did you change ur picture to that...what is that logo?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> The pax seem to like the real guy vibe other than the total professional vibe. It's weird. I'm still finding a balance.


This!!! The art of connecting with people is to be real.



MadTownUberD said:


> GND types can be hotter than supermodels. Why? Because GND types are within reach / feasible for an average guy, so the interaction is exciting. An average guy has no chance with a supermodel.
> 
> :smiles:


Yep f he's rich, he can get the supermodel..... jk! I'm not materialistic, otherwise I wouldn't be driving for Uber. &#128539;&#128512;


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

man that shit looks like some anti cheese logo, is that racist?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> Whats up when did you change ur picture to that...what is that logo?


LOL! It's cheese. I'm a cheesealholic, and the logo is to help me stay away from cheese. I'm on my 6th day, and it's tough since in WI, there's so much cheese! &#128522;


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Right on, so you just tryin to remind yourself to stay off cheese, thank you for clearing that up.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> There seems to be a middle ground on cleanliness and dress with tips. When my car is too clean and I'm too freshly dressed, the pax seem to think I'm very successful at this. I find that my tips take a dip when I'm too clean.
> 
> If there is a little bit of dust on the car and I have some stubble from not shaving , the tips appear to increase . &#129335;&#127995;‍♂ Maybe they think I may be living in my car?
> 
> I still keep the car ozium'd and the mats banged out. Windows I've let get go a bit more. Too clean of windows, they get that forced tip feeling. The pax seem to like the real guy vibe other than the total professional vibe. It's weird. I'm still finding a balance.


There is for sure a shift when pax realizes the driver is successfull. For the most part in silicon valley it's a positive shift.

Even so, I have noticed a few people that start to give off an instant negative vibe. Which is why I never mention my job to them unless initiated.

Some people who dont feel great about where they are in life want to see others beneath them. I think it's hard for them to break that mentality that others success does not determine their own.


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

Invisible said:


> LOL! It's cheese. I'm a cheesealholic, and the logo is to help me stay away from cheese. I'm on my 6th day, and it's tough since in WI, there's so much cheese! &#128522;


I guess I'm not the only one who misinterpreted your new avatar. Your old one was much more cheerful IMO. &#128578;


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Even so, I have noticed a few people that start to give off an instant negative vibe. Some people who dont feel great about where they are in life want to see others beneath them. I think it's hard for them to break that mentality that others success does not determine their own.


Message received &#128077;
&#129315;


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> There is for sure a shift when pax realizes the driver is successfull. For the most part in silicon valley it's a positive shift.
> 
> Even so, I have noticed a few people that start to give off an instant negative vibe. Which is why I never mention my job to them unless initiated.
> 
> Some people who dont feel great about where they are in life want to see others beneath them. I think it's hard for them to break that mentality that others success does not determine their own.


It's sad that it's true. Those people have low self-esteem.



Sconnie said:


> I guess I'm not the only one who misinterpreted your new avatar. Your old one was much more cheerful IMO. &#128578;


LOL! I'll have to find a slice of cheese with a smiley face then.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> There is for sure a shift when pax realizes the driver is successfull. For the most part in silicon valley it's a positive shift.
> 
> Even so, I have noticed a few people that start to give off an instant negative vibe. Which is why I never mention my job to them unless initiated.
> 
> Some people who dont feel great about where they are in life want to see others beneath them. I think it's hard for them to break that mentality that others success does not determine their own.


The mistake I see is in allowing the pax to think that. I find a way to slip in an conversation a pax initiates, us drivers get paid per the minute garbage & only a low per mile rate out of the fare they were charged by Uber or Lyft. 8 out of 10 pax I will get a tip by just explaining how much Uber is raping the driver & them for the trip, by just explaining rates & never badmouthing the company.. They realize the service they are paying for is mostly just a company stealing money from workers, then they have a moment of clarity & tip.

1st rule of Uber or Lyft is always control the PAX never let a PAX control you.


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

Invisible said:


> It's sad that it's true. Those people have low self-esteem.
> 
> 
> LOL! I'll have to find a slice of cheese with a smiley face then.


That'd definitely be more fitting for the state we live in my fellow Sconnie. &#128512;


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Sconnie is such a cute word


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I had more, that were given yesterday for yesterday. I only put it to emphasize what matters is being yourself.
> 
> I'm not the "hot girl", I don't flaunt myself or flirt. I don't wear makeup or dress up. But I hear from many pax how easy I am to talk to and am nice.


Pax's lie, they just know that they have to tip or see you on the side of a highway with your sign &#128541;



Invisible said:


> LOL! It's cheese. I'm a cheesealholic, and the logo is to help me stay away from cheese. I'm on my 6th day, and it's tough since in WI, there's so much cheese! &#128522;


Cheese and prune juice, WI knows how to get a buzz.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

L DaVinci said:


> Pax's lie, they just know that they have to tip or see you on the side of a highway with your sign &#128541;
> 
> 
> Cheese and prune juice, WI knows how to get a buzz.


Haha! Actually you forgot the beer! We're known for that not prune juice.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> The mistake I see is in allowing the pax to think that. I find a way to slip in an conversation a pax initiates, us drivers get paid per the minute garbage & only a low per mile rate out of the fare they were charged by Uber or Lyft. 8 out of 10 pax I will get a tip by just explaining how much Uber is raping the driver & them for the trip, by just explaining rates & never badmouthing the company.. They realize the service they are paying for is mostly just a company stealing money from workers, then they have a moment of clarity & tip.


Trust me I can be purposely self deprecating because some treat you worse when you have your shit on track &#129335;‍♀. Ego aside and step down for the end goal. If they know I have issues just like them, it makes me less of a threat and more sympathetic.



Invisible said:


> Haha! Actually you forgot the beer! We're known for that not prune juice.
> View attachment 378366


The new avatar is creepy lol


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Haha! Actually you forgot the beer! We're known for that not prune juice.
> View attachment 378366


It looks like beer, it froths like beer, it even taste like beer, but it's really prune juice in disguise. State law in WI, don't let the &#128169; back up.



Mkang14 said:


> Trust me I can be purposely self deprecating because some treat you worse when you have your shit on track &#129335;‍♀. Ego aside and step down for the end goal. If they know I have issues just like them, it makes me less of a threat and more sympathetic.
> 
> 
> The new avatar is creepy lol


I love the new avatar ❤


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Trust me I can be purposely self deprecating because some treat you worse when you have your shit on track &#129335;‍♀. Ego aside and step down for the end goal. If they know I have issues just like them, it makes me less of a threat and more sympathetic.
> 
> 
> The new avatar is creepy lol


You seem like a sweet lady, so just be sweet & understand every pax is nothing but money & mind manipulation.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

L DaVinci said:


> I love the new avatar ❤


It's a scary yellow face &#128556;


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> It's a scary yellow face &#128556;


That's more bronze then yellow, you tan as **** girl


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> That's more bronze then yellow, you tan as @@@@ girl


She is beautiful.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

L DaVinci said:


> She is beautiful.


definitely better looking than most of the crackers on here


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> That's more bronze then yellow, you tan as @@@@ girl


We are talking about invisibles avatar right? &#129315;&#129315;


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> We are talking about invisibles avatar right? &#129315;&#129315;


I dunno, she anti cheese & I be lovin some cheese


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Trust me I can be purposely self deprecating because some treat you worse when you have your shit on track &#129335;‍♀. Ego aside and step down for the end goal. If they know I have issues just like them, it makes me less of a threat and more sympathetic.
> 
> 
> The new avatar is creepy lol


I also dig the new avatar.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Sconnie said:


> I also dig the new avatar.


Okay then. Just me. Creeped out by it &#128517;


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

w/e I'm still remaining pro cheese

If I lost Parmesan cheese & garlic I would be really cranky.



Mkang14 said:


> Okay then. Just me. Creeped out by it &#128517;
> View attachment 378372


wtf that pic is creepy, it just popped up on my screen.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> w/e I'm still remaining pro cheese
> 
> If I lost Parmesan cheese & garlic I would be really cranky.
> 
> ...


Did the cheese pop out of you &#128541;


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

L DaVinci said:


> Did the cheese pop out of you &#128541;


Naw I absorbed the protein then drank a lot of water.

I'm strong I eat a lot of heart healthy foods like cheese & meat


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Guy, no matter what platform or ride types you drive, do not dress like a slob. I know many are wardrobe challenged but please, dress professionally. Basketball shorts, flip flops and a torn tank top are just not right! Personal hygiene too is important. You make what you wear and appear to riders.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

TPAMB said:


> Guy, no matter what platform or ride types you drive, do not dress like a slob. I know many are wardrobe challenged but please, dress professionally. Basketball shorts, flip flops and a torn tank top are just not right! Personal hygiene too is important. You make what you wear and appear to riders.


&#128514; If I can't wear rags to drive then I'm going have to drive naked.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I keep my car super clean inside and out, I even pick up the loose sand/debris from the floors and beat out the mats between rides etc. But I do dress down with jeans and a hoodie mostly. However I'm lucky because I'm tall/decent looking with sort of a basketballer's physique so I never really come off like a bum. I think as long as you get the basics right, the rest really doesn't matter.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> I keep my car super clean inside and out, I even pick up the loose sand/debris from the floors and beat out the mats between rides etc. But I do dress down with jeans and a hoodie mostly. However I'm lucky because I'm tall/decent looking with sort of a basketballer's physique so I never really come off like a bum. I think as long as you get the basics right, the rest really doesn't matter.


I'm so disappointed in you, you'll never be an Uber Pro


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

L DaVinci said:


> I'm so disappointed in you, you'll never be an Uber Pro


Just for that I feel like driving 12 miles to my nearest participating Subway and flexing with that cookie. $1.15 in gas is a small price to pay for being right on the internet.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> Just for that I feel like driving 12 miles to my nearest participating Subway and flexing with that cookie. $1.15 in gas is a small price to pay for being right on the internet.


$1.15+$1.25: $2.40 .. remember incase your coupon is declined


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> $1.15+$1.25: $2.40 .. remember incase your coupon is declined


I'm sure they'll cooperate if I tell them it's to upstage Leonardo Da Vinci. Either that or call the insane asylum.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Invisible said:


> It's sad that it's true.


GEEZ @Invisible that new avatar.
You're SO Bright,
think i'll call U Sunny &#127774;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

You can go way more slouchy than jeans and a ball cap.

When I do weeknights I’m dressed in my buisness casual stuff because I’m starting at my day job. Weekends is a hoodie and sweatpants or basketball shorts. It makes no difference as long as you keep a clean car and don’t stink.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Some of your responses were making me laugh so hard the people in the area must think I’m crazy.

That cheese face ISN’T my face. I can’t wear yellow. Thanks for the laughs, but now I’m craving 🧀


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'm kind of doing an experiment to show that, at the end of the day, all pax care about is tight navigation.
> 
> On weekdays I have to wear reasonable office attire. But on weekends I can wear whatever I want.
> 
> ...


Pax #1 concern is safety.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

IR12 said:


> Pax #1 concern is safety. Maybe you should consider a hobby.


Uber is my hobby. I have a background in the physical sciences. I do experiments.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

mch said:


> You can go way more slouchy than jeans and a ball cap.
> 
> When I do weeknights I'm dressed in my buisness casual stuff because I'm starting at my day job. Weekends is a hoodie and sweatpants or basketball shorts. It makes no difference as long as you keep a clean car and don't stink.


You're a buzz kill &#128541;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Some of your responses were making me laugh so hard the people in the area must think I'm crazy.
> 
> That cheese face ISN'T my face. I can't wear yellow. Thanks for the laughs, but now I'm craving &#129472;


Now I miss him &#128549;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

TPAMB said:


> Guy, no matter what platform or ride types you drive, do not dress like a slob. I know many are wardrobe challenged but please, dress professionally. Basketball shorts, flip flops and a torn tank top are just not right! Personal hygiene too is important. You make what you wear and appear to riders.


False. If people are getting a cheap ride made possible by the loan I'm taking out against the equity of my vehicle they're getting a driver in basketball shorts and a hoodie. Plus I have leather seats so it's a wash.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

mch said:


> False. If people are getting a cheap ride made possible by the loan I'm taking out against the equity of my vehicle they're getting a driver in basketball shorts and a hoodie. Plus I have leather seats so it's a wash.


Actually basketball ball shorts are mkang approved ✔. But no stains


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Actually basketball ball shorts are mkang approved ✔. But no stains


Nah. No stains. I wear my dress hoodie and b-ball shorts&#128512;


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

IR12 said:


> Pax #1 concern is safety.


I don't believe that is the concern for all pax. The younger ones, who aren't afraid of the big, bad Uber drivers, don't think of safety. They don't think anything bad will ever happen to them.

And the ones who drank to oblivion and are passed out, clearly don't think of safety.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Actually basketball ball shorts are mkang approved ✔. But no stains


OMG !!! No stains, that's the whole point of basketball shorts &#128541;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Message received &#128077;
> &#129315;


Never you @Cold Fusion &#128522;


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Only the really anal pax care about what you wear. If you wear shitty clothes just make sure you drive at night so they'll almost never be able to see what you're wearing. Especially if they're drunk


If your car is nice you can basically dress one step above a homeless person and be ok. Never had a pax comment on what I was wearing


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'm kind of doing an experiment to show that, at the end of the day, all pax care about is tight navigation.
> 
> On weekdays I have to wear reasonable office attire. But on weekends I can wear whatever I want.
> 
> ...


Why


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Why


Because I'm curious like George.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Because I'm curious like George.


You failed to notice that the question was rhetorical. Since you didn't get that, I'll have to ask you the question explicitly. Of all the things there are to do on this planet in the short time that you have while you are here, why would that be the thing you would pick to do. Merely out of curiosity?

I'm pretty sure your answer is one they probably hear a lot at the hospital emergency room when they're taking foreign objects out of someone's rectum and ask them why they put them there.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> You failed to notice that the question was rhetorical. Since you didn't get that, I'll have to ask you the question explicitly. Of all the things there are to do on this planet in the short time that you have while you are here, why would that be the thing you would pick to do. Merely out of curiosity?
> 
> I'm pretty sure your answer is one they probably hear a lot at the hospital emergency room when they're taking foreign objects out of someone's rectum and ask them why they put them there.


Now that's really not an appropriate analogy. Thanks for pointing out that we have different personalities and interests in life though. Have a great day!


----------



## Mtxman (Mar 18, 2018)

It's all about tickling the balls a little, everyone want to talk about one thing themselves,


----------



## Tim Wizard (Apr 24, 2015)

I think a decent shirt is the best way to go you can wear pajama bottoms. unless you get out of car and put luggage in the trunk.its really your attitude is the most important i think.if you overdress they will take that as you dont need tips and if you wear a tshirt they will think you dont care.just smile and take it like a man or women.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Tim Wizard said:


> I think a decent shirt is the best way to go you can wear pajama bottoms


If he wears pajama pants, then he could be in the People of Walmart photos.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Actually basketball ball shorts are mkang approved ✔. But no stains


You're not a seasoned Uber driver until you have stains on the shorts, shirt, and seats &#128541;


----------



## Tim Wizard (Apr 24, 2015)

Invisible said:


> If he wears pajama pants, then he could be in the People of Walmart photos.
> View attachment 378669
> View attachment 378670


im just sayin if you drive for uber you can practically wear anything. the money we make is walmart ready.


----------



## marktwothousand (Sep 23, 2019)

I would like to test this. When I first started driving, I “got ready” before driving. Now I don’t shave, wear a ball cap and throw on a hoodie (sometimes with the hood up). I haven’t really looked at my tips enough to compare what I got and how I looked.

but I am guessing the more you look appropriate to the audience you’re driving for, the more likely you are to get tips. Like for example I did the whole hoodie and ballcap thing the other night and had a young man who dressed in a similar style. He was telling me about this party I was taking him to and how there was a stripper there and how he was gonna surprise his friends coz they didn’t know he was coming...

ended up with a big tip on an already big fare!

I think the more you dress in a way you can relate to a PAX, the more likely they are to tip you. So, bring your hoodies, office shirts, suit jackets, High heels and dresses and be prepared for every kind of PAX.

dress up like Dustin Hoffman in tootsie and drive the financial district during rush hour and pick up a high-powered officewoman, you might find yourself with a nice cash bonus at the end of the ride.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I think wearing a wife beater sends a message to pax as to who is in charge.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'm kind of doing an experiment to show that, at the end of the day, all pax care about is tight navigation.
> 
> On weekdays I have to wear reasonable office attire. But on weekends I can wear whatever I want.
> 
> ...


You must be really bored


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

@Tim Wizard Actually, I think the people of Walmart make more. Some of my pax tell me Walmart will be going to $15/hr.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You must be really bored


He's the scientist and researcher type.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

After Halloween weekend I found candy on the floor partially still in the wrappers that was stepped on. I must have taken about 3-4 pax until I realized it. Surprisingly my rating didn't drop.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> About the tips thing, not the ratings. I hear you man, in that being really positive gets you more tips. The problem I have is once I start getting really enthusiastic I can't stop babbling and then that actually backfires. So it's better for me to just be polite and not say much unless the person is really into the conversation.
> 
> It seems to me that the tips I get are either from people who are very kind and would tip the driver regardless of who it is, or people I really connect with in some way. I've been lectured in the past about connecting with people but the fact of the matter is if they don't want to talk there's no way I can connect with them. As much as I'd like to say I wish I were a hot chick, I'm glad I'm a male for other reasons.


Tips are decided by the uber algorithm in advance. Uber knows who the tipping passengers are.

I always got good tips 15-20% from when I started in spring. After the summer slouch, I began driving 50+ hours a week to see how much I could make.

The first couple weeks I had a higher hourly rate than ever with tips galore. After earning 1200+/wk for a couple weeks, the algo figured out I was ahead of the curve and I noticed the algo was feeding me more "basic" pax. These are the pax who don't tip. My hourly rate dropped a couple dollars because much fewer tips.

Tippers are kind and/or professionals (reimbursed). Uber knows who the tippers are and hand them out according to their master plan. The goal is to keep the largest number of drivers engaged. PTers don't NEED the job so they are sweetened. Noobs need the honeymoon to improve their experience.

I'm tired of female PT drivers bragging about their tips.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Tips are decided by the uber algorithm in advance. Uber knows who the tipping passengers are.
> 
> I always got good tips 15-20% from when I started in spring. After the summer slouch, I began driving 50+ hours a week to see how much I could make.
> 
> ...


I'm a male PT driver. My tips are NOT great.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

OldBay said:


> I'm tired of female PT drivers bragging about their tips.


I'm a F/T driver and my tips are awful this wk. I expect tips to be lower for the month because pax want more holiday money.

But one pax was kind enough to give me a whole dollar after I picked him up at his fancy, new condo and drove him 13 min.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

On weekends I have the app running while I am doing remodeling in my house. Old ratty clothes on sometimes covered in saw dust, and not a single complaint or down rating yet. Tips are still in the average range for the year.


----------



## marktwothousand (Sep 23, 2019)

4 out of my last 50 rides have tipped.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Speaking English is the new automatic five stars.


----------

